# Favorite SF&F Toys?



## Dr. Atomic

I collect vintage sf toys -- robots and ray guns from the Thirties through Sixties -- and was just thinking: Does anyone else have any favorite science fiction or fantasy related toys? Collectible or not, doesn't matter. Could be something from your youth, or something you own today. Define "toy" however you'd like. To get things rolling, here are two of mine.

• The first is called Hook Robot, due to the little hook-like antenna. It's a tin Japanese toy, and was manufactured in the mid- to late Fifties by a comapny called Waco. It's friction powered; just rev it along the floor and let it go. The robot rolls forward while its head turns side to side. This guy's pretty rare, and it took me a long time to find him. (The challenge is half the fun.)

• The second toy is the Pyrotomic Disintegrator, a plastic space gun made in 1953 by a U.S. company called Pyro Plastics. It really doesn't do much -- pull the trigger and the barrel moves back and forth in a recipricating motion. But it's _so_ iconic, capturing (in my opinion) everything that was cool about retro-future design. I'm also intrigued by the weird dichotomy between "child's toy" and "weapon," which is highlighted by the bright candy colors (it was also available in copper/silver, which I have, but I like this one more). It also clealy illustrates the paranoia of the time: _In "the future," we'll travel into space where there's a very good chance of something finding us and possibly eating us. So be prepared to blast first and ask questions later!_ Hm...

The Pyrotomic is also extremely rare. I only know of three other examples in this color (though I'm sure some more are lurking in people's attics and basements).

I've got more pics of old toys on my web site, but (a) I'm not allowed to post links yet, and (b) I don't want to come across as self promoting.


----------



## BookStop

Our SciFi room spilling over with toys - My favs are the Reboot characters. I probably get someone in every week asking to buy them - My son plays with all of the smaller action figures too, so I guess Reboot is a family fav.


----------



## Nikitta

I have a few dragon figures standing around and I have a Corpse Bride doll, plus a The Crow set-up (the roof of the church with dools of Erik Draven and Top Dollar engaged in their last fight with their weapons).


----------



## The DeadMan

I have a model of the Enterprise that I put together in the early 70's!


----------



## Nesacat

A giant plush Cthulhu that lives at the bottom of my bed. Some days I'm sure he's trying to tell me something, other days he looks like he's been up to something and some days he just looks very angry.

A smaller plush Cthulhu that lives on one of my book piles along with a giant red dragon called Socrates.

Two stone gargoyles that are currently in a box in storage along with a huge wooden five-clawed dragon.


----------



## Talysia

I don't think you could call them 'toys', but I used to collect dragon figurines.  I don't collect as much SF/F merchandise as I'd like to, but I'd say that my favourite from my meagre collection is my Cloud Strife (from Final Fantasy 7) keyring.


----------



## HoopyFrood

I have a cuddly Cthulhu as well! He's a puppet, so you can make his tentacles wiggle. He sleeps in my bed (dreaming and waiting, you might say! )


----------



## Hawkshaw_245

I've got a rather large collection of pewter Star Trek starships. Quite a colleciton of original Star Wars figures, too.


----------



## Coolhand

We’ll I’ve got WAAAY too many lightsabers, including one of those £100 motion sensitive Force FX models(replica of Anakin’s Ep III hilt.) I can’t help it. It’s the coolest weapon EVER! 

I’ve also got a pair of Neo and Trinity figurines (Lobby Shootout) from Macfarlane toys book-ending my Matrix DVD’s.

I would have much more in the way of Sci-Fi toys, were my self control not quite so tight and my bank account not quite so desolate and windswept…


----------



## TheDeeMan

My 12" Darth Vader with retractible light sabre and my big ass 16" poseable "Alien" with killer action tongue, removeable head cover, and glow in the dark skull.

Dee


----------



## HoopyFrood

Oh, yeah! I forgot about there...

I also have a chess set that have the Lord of the Rings people as the pieces. Good against evil and all that jazz. And I also have a small Aragorn model that stand guarding my bookshelf and a larger Aragorn still in his box under the bed. And also a Sam and a Frodo model, also both still in their boxes and three little Ghost Army figures.


----------



## Dr. Atomic

TheDeeMan said:


> My 12" Darth Vader with retractible light sabre and my big ass 16" poseable "Alien" with killer action tongue, removeable head cover, and glow in the dark skull.



Those large Aliens are cool -- hard to find today, especially with the head cover. (Well, hard to find without paying a good chunk of cash...) A company called Kubrick just released a three-inch version that combines the Kubrick look (sort of like a lego figure) and the Alien -- including the see-through head piece. They even changed their box art to mimic the original. It's kind of neat, though not nearly as neat as the original.


----------



## Joel007

Well I did see a 7 foot uruk-hai model in a game shop once, but I think my wife might have killed me if i'd bought it  It looked like this one






I don't really have any models or anything.


----------



## Alienweirdo

My favourite toys change all the time, my current fav is My hellboy action figure i got for my birthday 

i also like my Joker figure (designed by Jim Lee, comic artist) and my marvel Legends figures


----------



## Sketti

I have a plush dragon? 

>_< Pathetic, I know. I'd love to collect vintage SFF toys like you do but I wouldn't know what to buy and how much to buy it for. Or where for that matter *sigh*.


----------



## dustinzgirl

You guys can laugh at me all you want, my hubby does---

I have care bears. Yes I am almost 30 and I have care bears on my bed. I still have my glow worm. I have my original Rainbow Brite, Strawberry Shortcake and Holly Hobby (bed spread and sheet set, so thats not really a toy). Yes I know those are not really science fiction but they should all pass for fantasy since they all use magic 

Other toys in my family:

I have a few GI Joes/Cobra that survived my pubescent M-80 stage, and mabye one or two barbies at my moms that survived my hair cutting and burning stage (they were evil barbies, OK?). 

My uncle has a ton of original star wars tosy he bought in the 70's- 80's including the chess set. All unopened, and likely to remain that way until he is well into his grave. But, we can look at them! lol. My grandpa has kept a bunch of GI Joes from his childhood, which are the original 12 and 15 inch dolls and worth tons...not really sci fi, but comes close. 

My daughter inherited a ton of dolls from her great grandmother, about 200 porcelein dolls, barbies, and such, many of which date to the 1950's-1970's, some are newer 80's plus, and some are very old, one or two I know are early 1900's musical dolls, one I love is a depression era doll ballerina that is encased in glass, like a glass ship would be but it is a doll......and one huge mother of a doll house from the 1940's Those are all staying at her grandma's until she is past her barbie doll hair cutting/painting stage too.


----------



## mr_lazell

I think it's safe to say I'm very, very attached to my collection of GI Joe and Cobra toys. Being from the UK, I'm also lucky enough to have a lot of the UK version, which was called Action Force. It used a lot of GI Joe molds and re-issued them with awesome new colour schemes (Cobra Commander in red is SWEET!).

I also have fond memories of LJN's Dungeons and Dragons figures, Mego Buck Rogers/Black Hole, and, of course,the 70's/80's Star Wars toys!


----------



## Ash59

Strange to think that in decades to come your Care Bears and Strawberry Shortcake will invoke the same feelings in generations yet unborn as the Old Dolls/Houses Etc do in us.
I have an SPV ( Spectrum Pursuit Vehicle) from about 1968 , but it's hardly recognisable as such-the last of the beautiful, silvery-blue paintwork vanshed in the mid 1980's. And i did have a mint condition 'Batmobile' until my ex pinched it to pay for...oh i can't go on.


----------



## Dave

There is a Blog here with a selection of THE DUMBEST ACTION FIGURES OF ALL TIME.

Including:

Mozart
Darth Vader's TIE Motorcycle
Pregnant Wonder Woman
'The Meat' from Rocky
Sarah Palin
Barack Obama
Safari Spider-man
Beach Spider-man
Gay Bob
George Lucas


----------



## BookStop

Ha - those are quite stupid and amusing.

I have vintage Mork & Mindy dolls, Mork is MIB, Mindy isn't. I also have M&M colourforms set as well as a Buck Rogers one. My husband quite likes his Star Frontiers Dungeons and Dragons games.


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae

Haha.

My favorite fantasy toy of all time, though it really can't be considered an actual toy due to its fragility, is a beautiful purple dragon statuette I have I named Majestic. That one little piece of decoration has spawned an entire world inside my head.....


I have other dragon pieces, but none of them compare at all to Majestic. It's just a shame the shop I got him from closed up......


----------



## AE35Unit

For Christmas we bought my step son a cool light sabre. Not only did it light up but also it made the authentic WOO WOO sounds when you waved it about. Wanted one myself


----------



## AE35Unit

I must have this!

ThinkGeek :: Monolith Action Figure


----------



## Rodders

That is funny and cool. 

Think Geek always have some pretty cool items. Remember their Tauntaun sleeping bag?


----------



## AE35Unit

Rodders said:


> That is funny and cool.
> 
> Think Geek always have some pretty cool items. Remember their Tauntaun sleeping bag?


Err, never heard of that one. What's Tauntaun?


----------



## thepaladin

I lean more toward fantasy...as far as toys go I have the figures of the LotR characters that came out when the movies were running. I also have a large collection of knights of the toy soldier variety that go back a few years. I have a few that came hand painted and quite a few that didn't. I have painted a few myself of the "less valuable variety".

I have a small collection of larger knights etc, French and German...a few plastic dragons.. so on.

I also have a LOT of the 25mm pewter figures...and I mean too many to count. I started collecting for D&D...I build and paint. Knights, wizards, rogues,  clerics, rangers, monsters, vampires, zombies, etc., etc., etc. you get the idea. That doesn't count of course the Dragons, Giants, and some of the other larger monsters, of which I also have a pretty good number.


----------



## Quokka

A Sputnik paperweight, released in the USSR just after the flight. It's not really a toy or SF (well maybe to some people ) but when we were traveling around I decided to try get something small from the places we visited, mostly it was cheap little trinkets but I found this in an antique toy store and I couldn't pass it up.


----------



## AE35Unit

Very cool Quokka!

Well I discovered that the monolith figure was an April Fools! My partner looked it up on the computer and there, where the 'Price' icon should be was a big HA HA, APRIL FOOLS! sticker! 
ThinkGeek :: Find Stuff

She had a good laugh at that, I was gutted!


----------



## Radix

I love vintage toys (not that I have any )

Here's a pic with my 3 favorite '60s Robot toys
Great Garloo (Marx 1961), Big Loo (Marx 1963) & 
(coolest of all) Robot Commando (Ideal 1961)


----------



## Rodders

Very nice. My childhood was dominated by Action Man and the Star Wars Toys (Which i still collect if they're related to my Millennium Falcon collection.)

There is something quite wonderful about toys in my opinion.


----------



## Menion

Does Warhammer count? I managed to horde a large amount of LOTR, and 40k when I was younger.


----------



## Starbeast

Dr. Atomic said:


> I collect vintage sf toys -- robots and ray guns from the Thirties through Sixties -- and was just thinking: Does anyone else have any favorite science fiction or fantasy related toys? Collectible or not, doesn't matter. Could be something from your youth, or something you own today. Define "toy" however you'd like.


 







 

*My favorite robot toy: Zerak *​


----------



## clovis-man

From my very distant childhood: The Comic Smoke Gun! Actually used by Commander Buzz Corry on the 1950s TV show *Space Patrol*. I got my very own with some box tops and loose change.

ATTIC OF ASTOUNDING ARTIFACTS: Space Patrol Cosmic Smoke Gun (U.S. Plastics / 1950s / U.S. / 3 x 6; 3 x 4.5)


----------



## Rodders

My favovourite childhood memory was of my two Dinky Eagles (A transporter and a Cargo.) I broke one the first day i got it. 

Back in the 80's i really liked my Star Birds from Milton Bradley.


----------



## Member

Hastings book and movie store has an amazing variety of SyFy toys. They have a lot of horror figures, too.

Every time I go in there for movies I tell myself to pick up a few of those little figures, but for some reason I never do.

Next time I'm in there If I find something Interesting I get it and post a photo.


----------



## Starbeast

My favorite action figures​


----------



## Starbeast

I understand that this is an extremely rare and highly sought after toy.​


----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast

(no sound)​


----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast

I really like this one ​


----------



## Starbeast

I've never see one like this before. ​


----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast

This is a cool robot. ​


----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast

This robot man shows you a video.​


----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast

I really like this commercial. ​


----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast

Black OX​ 





 

I want this robot! ​


----------



## Starbeast

Create your own sounds for the gun​


----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast

I had one of these ​


----------



## paranoid marvin

Starbeast said:


>


 

Great toy that. I also had the Intruder , and the two could duke it out in a 'Lazer Zone' type fight. 

As a kid I always wanted the base too.


----------



## Starbeast

paranoid marvin said:


> Great toy that. I also had the Intruder , and the two could duke it out in a 'Lazer Zone' type fight.
> 
> As a kid I always wanted the base too.


 
Oh wow, I didn't know there was a base for the ship.


----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast

*Space Ghost*





 








 

I still want want this action figure ​ 








 

The original 1966 cartoon is awesome,
but the 1990's show _Space Ghost: Coast to Coast_ was really warped.​


----------



## Radix

_nowadays,_ I (mostly) collect Monsters...
but here's a few Sci-Fi crossovers-​


----------



## Radix




----------



## Starbeast

Radix said:


> _nowadays,_ I (mostly) collect Monsters...
> 
> but here's a few Sci-Fi crossovers-


 
Very cool figures *Radix*


----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------

